# Silver, the spunky Netherland Dwarf



## BunnySilver (Mar 21, 2014)

First off, I know that I have already started a blog for Silver before, but I feel like I left out too much of his story. I apologize for this and even though I can not delete the old blog, I thought maybe I could start a new one telling the whole story this time.  

Warning: Long and ranting

The Begining

I had wanted a bunny for a while. Actually, a year and a half to be exact. I researched, and had all the money set aside. The only problem was that being a teenager, I couldn't exactly make that decision without permission from my mom for a few more years. She would tell me all these negatives about owning a bunny, like about how it was going to stink, and what not.

One day in October, we were driving around and were right by our local crappy pet store. I wanted to go in and see if there were any bunnies in there. Sure enough as we walk in, there is a glass open top cage with about 8 young bunnies hopping around inside. As I look around at all of them, I wish that I could save them all and take them home with me, knowing that at a pet store, they will most likely go to live with non rabbit savvy people, or parents thinking that a bunny would be a good pet for their young children.

But, there is one in particular that catches my eyes. I see how tiny he is, with a soft gray coat of fur. I reach my hand down slowly into the cage and pick him up. He is calm in my arms and does not try to jump or escape. I look down at the sign: Blue dwarf, $50. I look down at him. I want him to have a home where he can be loved so much at that moment. 

As my mom walks over, she sees me holding him. All I do is look at her. She sighs."How much is this one?" she asks the person walking around. The next thing I know, I'm picking out the biggest cage they have for him, ( which I got ripped off with as it was $150 in the store but only $60 online ) a bag of pellets, a bag of Timothy hay, litter, bedding, a toy, litter box, and a brush. The employee working there takes out a cardboard box with some holes in the sides and plops my new bun inside and closes the lid. I think about how he must be terrified inside that box right then. 

As I get into the car, my new bunny sits in the front seat while the large cage is spread betweeen my little brother and I's laps in the back seats. At that moment, nothing could bring me down. I had my little bun that I had wanted for so long finally with me. As I was sitting there, I was thinking about what to name him. I thought that it should have something to do with the color of his soft gray fur. I simply decided to look up 'synonyms for gray' and the first thing that popped up was silver. Hmmm, Silver, I thougt. I like that! So that was what happened the first day I got him and how he got his name.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 21, 2014)

He's such a cutie  A very beautiful rabbit, and I'm so glad that you were able to get a rabbit


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you very much! Yes I am very glad I was able to get him too. He has literally changed my life! The photos of him with the polk a dot background were taken earlier this afternoon. He is obsessed with the blanket and will not stop trying to dig and chew at it!


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 22, 2014)

Silver is running around right now doing bunny 500's downstairs. He loves the weekends because he gets usually at least 6 hours a day of exercise on the weekends. Just wanted to share a cute photo I took a little while ago. Luckily, the cup was empty of green tea! 

"Mmm this stuff looks good!"


----------



## pani (Mar 22, 2014)

Aw, what a little cutie!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 22, 2014)

What a cutie, I do love this breed


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2014)

Remember, if you leave anything down it belongs to the bunny. Very cute little guy.


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all! Haha yes, I have learned that! Any magazine, napkin, or piece of paper below his jump point will be destroyed fairly quickly. I decided you finally set up a litter box with some hay and pellets downstairs for him so that he can stay down longer rather than having to go up to his cage in a few hours


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 26, 2014)

Silver ran around for a while today and then decided he wanted some love. Just took a cute photo of him sitting in his litter box. I gave him many nose rubs and he rewarded me with some kisses. Pulled out the brush and did up his hair a bit. Sorry about the photo quality (didn't want to turn flash on him) and lack if updates this week!


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 29, 2014)

Took a few pics today of him chillaxing on my bed. He likes it quite a bit, and as long as he decides not to use it as a litter box, he is welcome to come up any time!


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 30, 2014)

I gave Silver a good salad today which consisted of lettuce, a spinach leave, carrots, and he got a raisin. He only got 3 hours to run around today though which makes me feel bad because the weekends are his days to run around for 6+ hours.  He didn't get more than an hour either yesterday and I wasn't able to give him veggies either. 

I feel terrible about it. Grrr why do I have to be so busy!? &#128553; But I'm hoping that the good salad and many nose rubs made up for it a little. I'll make sure to let him run around for quite a while tomorrow, love you Silver.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, not too much has been happening though. Silver decided to explore more if the kitchen than usual today. He has always taken his exploring one step at a time ever since he was a little baby bun. When I first got him, he wouldn't go past the foot of my bed for months before he finally decided to venture on. And even when bringing him downstairs he would always stay under the dining table and never went into the living room or kitchen. He now will go into the living room, jump up in the couch, and will take a few steps into the kitchen. 

But speaking of when he was just a little bunny, this Saturday, April 5th, he will be turning 8 months old. This means that I have had for 6 months ever since he was a soft tiny gray ball of fluff. While he has changed so much since then, he is still the same little love able, spunky, nethie that I met almost half a year ago. &#9786;&#65039;

Pictures from today in the kitchen exploration


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Silver is FREAKING ADORABLE!!!! Why have I not seen Silver.

Hope Trix doesn't think I am unfaithful...


----------



## Country-Girl (Apr 2, 2014)

Sooo cutttteee!!!!! I love it!


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you both so much!! Silver really appreciates the compliments! I'm sure Trix will understand!  I will try to update more often than I have lately.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 5, 2014)

Yay!! Silver is 8 months old today which means I have had him for exactly half a year, or 6 months. Although it may not sound like a long time to some people, it feels like it has been much longer. He is still my (usually) sweet little baby bunny he was when I first got him. 

But the reason I say usually is because he has become quite aggressive at times lately and I have no idea why. For example, a friend if mine was over a few day ago and Silver was sitting down next to me being perfectly fine. But then my friend gets down and brings her hand over to pet him and he instantly growls, lunges, and bites her. 

He has been doing things like this a lot lately and I don't know why. I push his head down and tell him NO firmly when he does it. Just today I was petting him and he all of a sudden growled, lunged, and bit me. I know that neutering would help this and I plan to get him done, but I need to save up a bit more. 

Oh and I have a few more exploration pictures from today





"Hmm where to go now?"


"I'll just sit right here."


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 15, 2014)

That does sound like hormonal territorial behaviour. He is such a pudgy little cutie though! I wouldn't be able to stay mad at him! He looks at lot like my new Nethie rescue, Sasha. Those fat little necks are my favourite thing about Nethies, tbh. I don't know why.

Best of luck saving up for the neuter. Vet bills really are killer dollar for students, aren't they! T_T


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh thank you! Yes that is what I am thinking too. He has been very nice lately though, which always makes me happy. Yes I love his fluffy little neck an the front view of his face!! Sasha is


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 17, 2014)

very cute. Yes, I will probably be getting him neutered the second I have enough to do so. 

On a more recent note though since I have not updated in a while, I took some Easter pics yesterday. Silver didn't like the basket though and kept jumping out until I put it up on a table. I was only able to get one good picture before he decided that he wanted to eat the tissue paper. 



Fluffy cheek/chest pic!


"Mmmm this stuffs tastes pretty good!"


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay! I'm quite happy today. I brought my bun Silver over to my dad's house yesterday night and he is quite happy and definitely not stressed. He gets to run around my room freely (I bunproofed everything) and loves having so much space. I'm quite happy that things are working out well and he did great last night too. :happybun:


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter to everyone at RO today from Silver and me! He's back at "his" house today. Took him outside on his harness and lead today for like 2 hours since it was like 77 degrees. He usually hates the harness, but today was a huge success in that book. I took him around the whole yard and he got to explore the garden, which is covered in small pebbles. 

The best thing was in the garden. I have two large heavy pots by one of the wood garden beds. He crawled in between the shady pots and when I looked down, he had done a huge bun flop! This surprises me so much since in the area he runs round in down stairs, he hardly ever flops. But then today, when we came back inside, he flopped right down on the rug under the table! Sorry, no pictures were taken today though.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 22, 2014)

I trimmed Silver's nails today since his clipper arrived in the mail yesterday. I was so terrified of cutting them too short and getting the quick so I really didn't cut much off at first although they could have used more. I snipped along and finished fairly quickly (hehe more like 10 minutes) without clipping too short! The only problem was that even though I gave him a raisin, he wouldn't let me pick him up or pet him for a little while afterwards and he nipped me a few times when I picked him up. But I guess I don't blame him too much. 

On a more interesting note, I want to build him an NIC cage sometime in the near future. I feel like he needs an upgrade from the fairly small cage he has now even with the time out each day. I already have the grids, zip ties, binder clips (for the door hinges ), and all I would need would be the mats to go on the shelves and bottom. 

I don't know when I would do this as it may be a few months from now, but I will definitely post pictures when I do.


----------



## FlutterShy (Apr 22, 2014)

So cute! He looks a bit like my little baby Dash, except Dash's ears are a bit longer =0)..

In reference to the nails, try this technique. I haven't tried it yet, but it saw the video a few weeks ago, and it seems pretty easy. You might have to copy and paste the link (and it takes a few seconds to load).

http://www.howcast.com/videos/514678-How-to-Trim-Your-Rabbits-Nails-Pet-Rabbits#


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 23, 2014)

Oooo thank you so much for that video!! I will definitely clip his nails that way next time. It looks a lot less stressful. I love the Howcast videos about bunnies, they can be quite helpful.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 24, 2014)

Ouch! Silver decided to be quite aggressive yesterday. He has his up and down days I guess. I was simply sitting and petting him yesterday morning before I had you leave and I turned away to sneeze and he bit my finger, HARD! He left a little mark, but has bit drawn blood yet. 

But then if that wasn't enough, somebody else was holding him in their arms and I came over and kissed him and put my cheek to him and when I did that, he bit my cheek and held on! Grrrr he can be quite the naughty bun, but after he gives you a few "I'm sorry" kisses, and shows you his cute little face, it's nearly impossible to stay mad. 

On the topic of the NIC cage, I'm going to pick up the plastic/rubber mats from IKEA tonight. I couldn't find them on the website right now but they are really awesome, easy to clean, and are only $6.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 25, 2014)

Took Silv outside today, but for only like half an hour. I've been calling him Silv lately because I feel like he deserves a better nickname than just "Bunny" lol. He wasn't as happy to be outside today though. I placed him down in the garden because I want him to get used to a being in there so that he can eat outside in the summer. He sniffed around a bit and started running around the place. I picked him up and put him in the first garden bed. He sniffed things, and then hopped to the next one! He then jumped down and I decided to get him to run around. He started running and I jogged a little with him. 

He kept running and running with an occasional break. I know for sure he got some exercise today! But then I'm guessing he got tired because for the rest of the time he just sat down in the shade and focused on trying to bite his harness off. So I grabbed a handful of grass and mixed it with some of his hay (nope we haven't used pesticides) because he seems to like grass, and then took him back inside. I didn't get any pictures of him running around this time, but I actually have a picture from last time outside. 






"Gosh mom! After that stupid harness comes off I have to groom everywhere all over again!"


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh! I was also able to find the desk mat that I will use for NIC cage flooring if anyone was wondering. 

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/66703500/

Grsh! It's so darn hard to find things on the website since so many items are in Swedish! Lol


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi again! Did a bit of a new cage set up for Silv yesterday night. I simply just took the little bit of bedding that was left in his cage and lined the bottom with a large piece of gray fabric I had lying around and a soft piece of flannel. I like doing a big clean of his cage where I vacuum and wipe things down. It always makes things seem cleaner and more organized. He has so far not chewed on it and just bunched it up a bit last night and was quite comfortably flopped down this morning. 

He has tried many fruits as of now. It seems that we always have more of a fruit variety in our house over vegetable variety. He tried a tiny piece of cantaloupe last night and I think he liked it. I also gave him a little bit of organic applesauce that has no added sugars and he licked it off my finger very gently making sure not to bite. 

I was thinking about how much I really talk to him. There are times at night where I just pull my pillow over to the side of my bed and talk to him. I know that he is always listening and will never be critical about anything I say. I hope I don't sound crazy. It's just nice to know that he will be there, waiting in my room, ready to listen to whatever I have to say.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry I have not posted for a little bit. Between schoolwork and life, my hands can get somewhat full at times. Went to Home Depot to get some of the wood/dowels for the NIC cage I'm going to build Silv. But turns out my dad and I over estimated the size of the grid holes and got the wood too big and they had already cut it for us. Luckily, the four pieces I needed were only $2 and they cut for free.

So after that I was a bit upset, as I wanted to test out how I would put together a shelve. But today while running errands we were right by Home Depot. I was able to get in quickly and get some dowels that were pre-cut and only a few inches too long. Although those were quite a bit more expensive, I am still inside my cage building budget. 

Silv is doing well today too except the fact that it seems he is just getting more cage-aggressive by the day. I opened up the top of his cage and he was asking for pets. I was petting his nose like I usually do and then he sort of hopped off like he was all done for the minute. So I went to pick up a small cardboard toy I had just made for him when he turned, lunged, growled and bit me! It didn't hurt, but it left a little mark. But the funny thing is that after he did that, he just stuck his head back under my hand asking for more pets. Oh Silver.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 29, 2014)

Not much going on today. I'm just tired and Silv is being fairly nice although not all that cuddly. I feel a bit bad because we have run out of lettuce today so he is purely getting scraps from outsides and his usual little spinach piece. He's getting a tiny bit of mint, oregano, parsley, dandelion greens, and a small handful of non-fertilized grass. But he seems happy eating it and I gave him a small pier of carrot too. Lol, I'm glad he decided not to be picky today, otherwise he wouldn't have gotten salad tonight. &#128524;


----------



## pani (Apr 30, 2014)

Still a lovely big salad!! I'm sure he loved it.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes I guess if you think about it, I was giving him a lot of nummy greens. I divided the salad up into two parts. I gave him the first part while he was playing downstairs, and the second up in his cage. He only ate the first part from downstairs and never touched what was in his cage. Oh well. 

Tonight I picked up some more lettuce for him. But I decided that since he will be having a HUGE variety of different lettuces in the garden this summer, I might as well start introducing new things. I got him a large container of organic spring mix that includes 5 kinds of lettuce, spinach, arugula, and some other nummy greens. I feel that he will be quite pleased with his salad for tonight.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 1, 2014)

I was a bit worried that Silv had some gas earlier today. His stomach was feeling a bit harder than usual. I actually would not have been surprised if it was gas since I sort of have him a large veggie variety last night. :whoops: But he was still eating a lot of his hay and after I gave him some belly rubs, his stomach felt pretty normal again. 

Yay! I almost have very thing I need to build his new cage. I just need you get him a new litter box, a few more mats, some new toys, and possibly some nice new bowls. I think I will start using a small kitty box for him because a part if his hay rack comes out if the box so sometimes he will eat and poop outside the box. My local supermarket has the for only $2. The only problem is that I'm a bit low on money right now. That's alright though. I don't plan to possibly build the cage until Memorial weekend anyway since I have that Monday off. Oh and I finally got some new pics of my spunky little bun. 






Oh yes and he has also learned that when I am sitting in my chair and I pat the seat it means he can come up.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 3, 2014)

Hello all again! I'm having quite the fun time playing around with Silv this morning before I leave and go to my dad's. He has been running around downstairs since 8:30 (yeah I woke up early for my baby bun ) and he will get to run around until about 1:30 today. 

I decided to give him a few little veggies and pellets from my hands because he always seems to enjoy when I do that. I wrapped some pellets into two different kinds of lettuce and gave it to him. He just loved he he was jumping up on me and and wouldn't leave me alone until I have him more. These moments with my little bun are what make my heart warm. 

I personally, love to paint and I have decided I will paint Silver a portrait once and for all. I will need to decide how I want to pose him because I'm not sure what angle I want to use yet. I want to do something that shows all his personality yet mixed in with his handsome looks. Lol. I will definitely post pictures when I do.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 4, 2014)

Silv was happy to have me home tonight. He only gets about 2 hours, and although not a lot, he seems to be quite happy and non-aggressive tonight. I made him a nice big salad of variety tonight and gave him some more of the good applesauce. I swear he loves that stuff as much as he loves banana and will climb up on top of me until I give him as much as he can have. 

All I have left to get for Silv's new cage is some wood for the shelves. I'm very excited to build this new cage, as I know he will be IN LOVE with it. I'm not sure about anyone else, but when I know that Silv is happy and non-aggressive, I always feel giddy and nice inside knowing that I made him happy.

Oh on news of the painting I will be starting, I posed Silv for the angle I will probably paint him from. I know I'm sure I didn't pose him professionally, but I just want him to look cute, yet to show his personality through the canvas.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 4, 2014)




----------



## whiskylollipop (May 4, 2014)

He's adorable! Be sure to let us see your painting when you've done it :bunnyheart


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 5, 2014)

What a lovely little face, can't wait to see your painting.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 5, 2014)

Thank you both very much! Lol, yes I can't wait to see if my plaiting will come out looking like a bunny! I have started working on the painting today and I have his body outlined and his ears filled in with solid color. I still have a very long way to go, but the whole thing shouldn't take any more than 5 hours at most. Silver gave me a good growl today, but I pushed his head down and didn't get any bites in return. 

He is getting his awesome spring mix salad tonight but the mix is starting to go a bit nasty so he will probably be back to just his usual lettuce, spinach, and occasional carrot or other veggie. He is starting to learn something even though it has taken him a VERY long time: Patience pays off in the end. 

He has started to sit and wait patiently while I change into my pj's instead of rattling the bars to try and get my attention every single second. And when I am all finished I will go over, pet his nose, tell him he's adorable, then leave to go get his veggies. He has realized that when he bites onto his cage bars for all of eternity nobody (nobunny, hehe) wants to be kind to him. 

Good thing he is learning, that took a while.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 6, 2014)

Blah. I've been too busy today on top of the fact that I am super tired. Silv's been fine but almost got into a HEAP of trouble today, but he's just loved to much by everyone around me.It's kind of funny. 

So he is usually really good about not pooping on the floor downstairs, which is ideal because my mom (I'm still a teenager) thinks bunny poop is nasty even though I have told her so many times that it's clean. On with the story, every once in awhile he will leave the usual few poops around under the dining room table that I find and pick up before she sees. 

So today she gets down to look at him and give him a few pets and tells me that she sees a poop. Then she looks closer, and sees two whole piles. Well, she doesn't like that. I explain to her (again) that it's clean and that I'll pick it up. It always worries me a bit when she gets mad about things like that because she tells me that's the whole reason she didn't want me getting a bun in the first place. 

Onto other things, Silv got about 5 hours of run time today which he always is quite happy about while I baked a homemade coffee and chocolate cake for my dads B-Day. It's a bit of a tradition and I think this is the fifth year I have been doing it for. A different cake each year, some a bit weird, but always delicious. 

A bit of a long update today, but I hope you enjoyed. Oh and Silver turned 9 months old yesterday. He's getting so big (in numbers, he's still tiny in size) and it feels like I've had him for 9 years. Lol.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 8, 2014)

I was too busy to post yesterday, so sorry about that. It turns out eating the cake takes just as long as it does to make the cake. Silver is doing fine. I think he was a bit hot and grumpy today since it hit up to 90 degrees. He would not let me pick him up much and taking him downstairs and getting him out of my room took a little while longer today. 

He didn't bite though, just kept jumping on and off of my bed and kept running away from me with the occasional little growl. He also heard his first lawn mower today and I think it scared him a bit. He just kept his ears back and was a bit unsteady and untrusting and more skittish than usual even with all the windows closed. 

Onto other topics, I went to my nearest (trustworthy, not the one I got him from) pet store today and got him a small, blue kitty litter box for the new cage. But while I was there, I looked around quickly and saw the biggest assortment of bunny/small animal toys EVER! I'm so going there when I get him more toys.  

He's feeling comfortable right now flopped down next to me in his cage as I write this lying on the floor. It always makes me happy to see him flopped down after chewing his veggies. I can't get a good pick though because any time I come near him with my camera, he stops what he's doing. Naughty little bun! It makes me know that even in those days when he can be real grumpy with me, he still feels comfy and cozy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 9, 2014)

What a cute little little chappie he is. Mine love their veggies and greens, herbs are their absolute favourite.


----------



## Morning_Snow (May 10, 2014)

So so so cute! you definitely gave that pet store bunny the life he deserves! He looks so sweet and spoiled <3


----------



## BunnySilver (May 10, 2014)

Oh yes! He obsessed with his veggies! He's starting to try different herbs, as I have many in my summer garden. Yes I always try to give him everything a bun could ever want even though I feel unsuccessful at times.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 11, 2014)

I know I'm posting a bit later than usual, but I have been too busy to do so until now. Silver gave me quite a scare earlier today. I was unpacking my bag from being elsewhere last night and I was letting him run around on my bed since he is literally obsessed and has his mind set on my bed. 

I went into the hallway for about a minute before I heard the skittering of little bunny nails. I ran into my room to find Silver slipping off my nightstand and trying to climb back on while being squished between my bed and whatnot. I could tell that he was totally freaking out. I rushed over just in time and got him unstuck and safely back on the ground. 

I think it may have scared him more than me though. He just sort of sat in the corner by his cage for a bit, while I gave him nose and back pets. I was a little worried he had hurt his legs or something because he just sat her for some time. But then he got out of his "trance" and continued to hop around like nothing happened. Bunnies, one minute freaked out, the next minute binkying and doing bunny 500's. 

Today I finally got the plywood for the NIC cage shelves. I am really hoping my reasoning and what not worked out well as it was a tad stressful and timely getting all the wood cut. I'm sure it will be fine. If not, I'll resize it myself.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to mothers of children and mothers of those furry little poopers we call bunnies! I took Silv outside


----------



## BunnySilver (May 11, 2014)

today and I have to say it wasn't a very good idea on my part. Our trees just bloomed here and we have those sticky little things that fall off the tree buds laying all around the yard. 

I took him outside and we were mostly in the garden, which I thought would be mostly free of the sticky things. I was wrong. He was running around fine for a while until I kept looking down and noticing that he was washing his face off or something of the sort quite a bit. 

I picked him up and flipped him over (yeah, he didn't like that, lol) to notice that he had at least 5 of those "sticky things" stuck to his fur and paws that he was trying to get off. My poor little bun! I felt terrible for not thinking of this. I brought him inside right away and was able to pick a few off before he jumped up onto my shoulder and asked for hugs and lets which I gave to him until he was all done and hopped off and away. 

He's alright now. After that he was a bit untrusting of me, so after putting down an ice water bottle for him, I broke and gave him some of his favorite treat, applesauce. He was acting g fine and normal after that and by the time I put him upstairs, he had gotten all of the "stickies" off while running around. Well Silver, you could get me to jump off a cliff for you with your brown little bunny eyes and look of ever cuteness plastered on your little dwarf face. :sigh:


----------



## BunnySilver (May 12, 2014)

I've been a bit busy lately, lol, seems like that's always my poor excuse. Not much to say tonight. I feel bad because Silv hardly got any out time of his cage tonight. I had to leave at around 5:00 and he was being picky and decided he didn't want anyone to pick him up until around 4:00. Oh Silver, what will I ever do with you. 

I haven't been able to get any good pictures of him lately. He has a new position that is between a bun loaf and a bun flop. He site there all spread out, but with his arms and legs tucked under him. It's too cute! On the painting news, I work on that on Mondays mostly, and since today was a Monday, I got a whole lot of progress done. I painted Silver with solid color and started working on the grass. It's turning out well. 




Kinda a bad picture, but that's a less "dramatic" version of his new pose. Lol


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 12, 2014)

He looks so much like Sasha I can't stand it! Squeee! Love his little stuffed rabbit in the back there, lol.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 14, 2014)

Omg he totally does! It's like she is the doe version of him!! Lol, yeah that's his "girl friend" over there. He just loves her so much. They four dollars I spent on her and the 30 minutes to talk to you later to fill here with rice and resew her are definitely paying off. I will look over to see him sitting and endlessly grooming her. 

Oh if he loves her so much, I just imagine how he would react to a real bunny friend who could live him back. Hopefully some day far into the future. He is running around doing bunny 500's and binkying like it's the last time he ever will. Just have him a piece of banana and he loved it, like always. 

I wasn't able to post yesterday because I was VERY busy with schoolwork. Blah, too much reading of my classic book. I should have picked something shorter, Lol. But things are going quite well with the NIC cage building. 

Today I had some spare time an started putting together walls for the cage even though I originally planned to not build it until Memorial Dat weekend. But, it looks like I will be free all day Saturday of this week and I have already put together the roof, side walls, and one front wall. I'm so excited to have it completely build!  

Oh and finally some pics!


Bad lighting, but I just can't get over his face in that picture!!!


"What? Did you say you're going to take me upstairs?!"


----------



## BunnySilver (May 15, 2014)

Whoo Hoo! NIC cage has been accomplished! Straight when I got home from school today I started putting more walls and what not together and found that I was able to put the whole thing together. 

It was a bit challenging getting everything sturdy and in place by myself, but after about 3 hours, I had an awesome cage (not counting all the time I took making the walls) that I could fit into without the shelves (I'm a bit small though, lol). 

The shelves themselves look great, and I hope that they are soft on Silv's feet. If not, I can always put in some flannel blankets. The shelves are just plywood with the IKEA mats glued on top of them. They look stylish but should also be soft on the bunny paws. His litter box is all set up and I plan you bring the while cage into my room tomorrow. 

I wasn't able to get any pictures if the cage yet since the room I'm in has a good bit of stuff in it and the background shows up more than the cage. But I plan to take lots of pics once it is in place in my room. 




One of the shelves


----------



## BunnySilver (May 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm finally back! I will just start with a ton of pics then explain. 


"Touch my head, and I'll close my eyes."


I'll explain this one a bit, I just love it. I was wearing my hoodie unzipped and I was carrying Silv upstairs. I supported his little bunny butt in one hand inside my hoodie and he just leaned into me and stuck his head into my hoodie! He gets cuter by the day. 


Here is the NIC cage which, although stressful, I will call a success. It's two floors (ground and shelve) and although it isn't as tall as I would have liked, Silver just adores all his newly acquired space. 

It was originally three floors, but my room is sort of small and it was just overwhelming huge in my space and I think Silver felt the same way. Oh and if anyone was wondering from past pics, yes I do have green baseboards and light purple walls. Lol, when I was little we painted my room like that and it's still there. Silv hasn't eaten the baseboards yet. 

Hmmm maybe color makes a difference. I haven't had any time to post lately between schoolwork and life. So, I apologize. I'm very sorry to anybody who missed this blog over the past few days.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 22, 2014)

Cutie!

I talk to my buns too. Hey just never make fun of me or say something I don't want to hear. They sit there and quietly absorb your every word and you feel so LISTENED TO. 

I wuv nethies. They are so beautiful.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 26, 2014)

Yes! Talking to Silv, I always know that he is listening. I jut love Nethies too. I would get another one in a split second if I could!  Whether he is just sitting and eating hay, or flopped out or loafed in his special corner, I know his ears are open. Talking about his special corner, I don think I ever explained that. It's been the same place in his old cage that it is now. 

It's the left corner toward the front of his cage. He will always be by loafing over there. When I wake up, and sometimes before bed. When I come home from the weekend, he is always sitting there waiting to see me. It's just his little relaxing spot as he is just not too much of a flopper although when he does from time to time, it's just completely adorable. He flops when he is sleeping though. 

Silver, although oh so cute, is officially the worst bunny boyfriend on the planet. Ever since he found out that there was dried rice inside of his once loved stuffed girlfriend, he has been trying to eat her. Lol, I know it sounds really weird if you didn't know she was stuffed. 

So anyway, I woke up one morning and was sitting in bed for a little while and I heard Silver jump up on his shelve and eat something. I got up and went over to see thy he had done this to his girlfriend. Evil boyfriend!




On other topics, he is loving his new cage space even though it may seem to small to some people I'm sure. He loves how he an run around. Today he tried some pineapple and loved it! I got some cute pics.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 26, 2014)

Sorry a few technical difficulties! Well have a good night everyone! Sil gets to stay up a bit later tonight! Sorry if there are any problems with the pics!


----------



## pani (May 26, 2014)

I love his little face! Cute feisty guy! Reminds me of Felix, energetic little Nethies.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 26, 2014)

Truly Sasha's long-lost twin! He's adorable, I'm sure he loves his girlfriend even more now that she provides him with sneaky treats. Haha!


----------



## Country-Girl (May 27, 2014)

I love the breed. So adoreable!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 27, 2014)

Little cutie. Love the nethies as well, they are so smart and cheeky !!


----------



## BunnySilver (May 28, 2014)

Pani: Yes! He definitely has his feisty little times where he will get a bit aggressive. But after about three days or so, he will usually return to his sweet little nethie self! 

Whiskeylollipop: He literally is Sasha's twin. Except for a little difference in her fur coloring, she looks identical to my Silv! Lol yes I bet that made him quite happy to find out she was filled with our equivalent of junk food. 

Chrisdoc and Country_Girl: Yes I have also really come to love his breed as well. He really is so smart! When I first got him, I was super surprised at how he would outthink me in certain situations!

Onto how he is today, he is actually being really sweet and kissy to me! It's always after his aggressive days that he is super sweet, almost like he's trying to apologize for being mean on the days before that. I just late my he'd down on the carpet next to his letterbox today and he just started licking me all over my face and would not stop!

It was purely so sweet and adorable and made me feel very warm and fluffy (inside and outside ) and I rewarded him with a very nice big salad of different veggies. He is a very lucky bun bun right now, getting almost every veggie in my summer garden. So his salad has lately consisted of many kinds of lettuce, parsley, cilantro, rosemary, oregano, mint, red and green basil, and dill. Lucky little one he is.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 29, 2014)

He sounds a lot like my Houdini. Sometimes, you can almost hear that little brain working and that look on their face that says they are thinking things through for their next escapade. They do look at things and think things through before heading there. It always amazes me how clever the little buggers are lol.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 29, 2014)

Pani: Yes! He definitely has his feisty little times where he will get a bit aggressive. But after about three days or so, he will usually return to his sweet little nethie self! 

Whiskeylollipop: He literally is Sasha's twin. Except for a little difference in her fur coloring, she looks identical to my Silv! Lol yes I bet that made him quite happy to find out she was filled with our equivalent of junk food. 

Chrisdoc and Country_Girl: Yes I have also really come to love his breed as well. He really is so smart! When I first got him, I was super surprised at how he would outthink me in certain situations!

Onto how he is today, he is actually being really sweet and kissy to me! It's always after his aggressive days that he is super sweet, almost like he's trying to apologize for being mean on the days before that. I just late my he'd down on the carpet next to his letterbox today and he just started licking me all over my face and would not stop!

It was purely so sweet and adorable and made me feel very warm and fluffy (inside and outside ) and I rewarded him with a very nice big salad of different veggies. He is a very lucky bun bun right now, getting almost every veggie in my summer garden. So his salad has lately consisted of many kinds of lettuce, parsley, cilantro, rosemary, oregano, mint, red and green basil, and dill. Lucky little one he is. 

I'm actually having to post this the next morning after I wrote so if anyone was wondering about the time difference, I was having some problems. Blah. I'm not a very technical person.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 29, 2014)

Short update today. Silver is being a bit crabby today. But his tummy seemed a little firmer than normal this afternoon. I think he's ok though some e kept eating his normal portion of everything that's edible and pooping. 

He got his food salad today. Same as yesterday's I just have a pic this time. Silv was being grumpy earlier when I tried to get him out earlier so I recently just pulled him out to exercise a bit a little while ago. He's flopped down after eating some veggies and I still flopped down comfortably while my family is watching tv. Love seeing him all flopped out!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay! Finally got some good pics of the cage after I cleaned it on Friday. Hope everyone thinks it looks good! I was considering moving the shelve down a bit lower and putting another shelve in on top, but I don't really want to switch up Silv's environment anymore since he has gotten quite comfy. 

He started two bad habits recently that I keep forgetting to mention. :sigh: He has started spraying a bit (it's not very bad, thank goodness) and has started grunting along with him sometimes being very territorial with his cage space. I looked in his old cage a few times and saw spray marks on the sides and even a bit in the wall. I cleaned it all up with vinegar though. 

The grunting. He is not doing this right now though as he has been in quite a good mood today. He usually is after I come for from the weekend . But there was a few times last week where he would just grunt whenever I put my hand somewhere in his cage that he didn't like or tried to pick him up. 

On a more recent and positive note, he has his usual good garden salad tonight and I got a sweet picture if him. He's too cute 


aaaswpicture of him. He's so cute.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 1, 2014)

Whoops ignore the comment at the end of the picture! My phone glitched out :sorrys:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 1, 2014)

What a BEAUTIFUL bun!!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you so much!!! I wish that I had a little camera inside my eyes. I know that I probably sound crazy, but there are so many time where he will do something adorable when I'm right up to him that a camera just can't catch for different reasons each time. 

Sorry my updates have been kinda scattered lately. I'm finishing up school on Thursday and things have been busy lately. Silv has his grumpy days, but even then he can still be the most affectionate little bunny butt. I was lying down next to him and he just starts licking my face. My whole face! Then stops for a second, and goes back to licking me! And all I had to do was mindlessly rub his nose a bit. 

It's the sweetest thing in my eyes. He is no sort of snuggle bun so I guess his affectionate grooming makes up for that. He won't even sit still for more than a minute or so when flopped out. 

I was pretty busy tonight and before I knew it, time had gotten away from me and it was dark out. Being around 9:00 at night, I decided I probably shouldn't go outside to pick Silv's veggies sine I don't feel like getting sprayed by a skunk . So he just ft a bigger piece of spinach since he hasn't had it for a while and a pinch of extra pellets. I feel bad that I couldn't do better for him. But he LOVES his pellets


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 4, 2014)

Before I start updating, I'm going to post these pictures. Some of my favorites I've ever gotten!






I took Silv bun outside today and it was a huge success! He usually does not et outside probably because he does not feel comfortable enough yet. I thought that it would probably take a little bit anyway. But since he has recently been eating his pellets very quickly, he is more hungry later in the day. 

As I took him outside, he jumped up into the lettuce bed almost immediately! I placed him into the very middle and he chomped away leaving a little trail of "trimmed" lettuce behind him and an obvious space where he had been sitting. I put him into the other herb beds and it the same results. It feels great that he is finally so comfy out there!! 

So, yes, he had a nice day out. It was rally cute too because it had rained earlier in the day so everything was a bit wet. This caused Silver to develop little water droplets around his mouth, cheeks, and whiskers afterwards. I just couldn't resist the cuteness and beauty of him in the sun today so I took A LOT if pics. But I won't post them all. 

Oh I also wanted to mention that I changed my profile pic if anyone noticed!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello again everybody. It feels like it has been weeks since I have posted probably since so much has been happening. On account of my own life, I am done with school for the summer (yay!) which means lots more time for Silv to run around, get snuggles, and go outside. 

I took him outside again and he ate and ate and ate some more. It's kinda funny, I think the fact that I have been taking him out to the garden so much recently is keeping all the wild buns away from our veggies. 

Maybe they smell his scent because he chins EVERYTHING and decide not to eat the veggies (or go near them, hehe). I see them in the yard, but never in the garden. Well that's good. 

Silver has started to molt though which isn't very good even though necessary. Even with me brushing him everyday, he still insists on grooming himself like crazy. Grrgh, he's having a few issues today and yesterday (probably) because of all his hair-ingesting. He has been eating pretty normal and still running around like a maniac, but is not pooping as much as usual but seems alright otherwise. 

I tried giving him pumpkin but he did not want to take the syringe. I ended up just putting a little bit on his paw and he licked it off. Well, at last I got a little bit into him. I took him to my dad's house again yesterday. He loves going there since when we are in the house, he gets free run of the whole carpeted apartment. 

Took a few pictures of him flopped out in my room.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry about the terrible quality! I took some of these from a distance


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello it's Silver here tonight, or I guess you know me by that silly nickname my hooman made up, Silv. :disapproves: Hehe, snuck onto her phone when she went upstairs. Today some other people who liked to talk A LOT came over. Hooman said that they were these people called 'friends'. 

They all were saying I was 'so cute' and saying 'awwww' whenever I did anything! Some of them were nice and quiet and didn't try to touch me every second. I showed them my approval by jumping into their lap, but then couldn't help making a leap to my cage. Some of them wouldn't shut up either. Like geez, get your hand out of my space, and be quiet then maybe I will not bite you. 

Only my hooman gets kisses. She's the best and is quiet whenever I tell her to be. She always gives nose rubs at the right time, even if I am being 'temperamental'and 'territorial'.  &#10084;&#65039; 



Yours Trooly,
-Silver


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 16, 2014)

Silver was happy that I came back gone tonight. I always feel bad leaving him on the weekends. But he is usually VERY happy to get attention when I come back. Since being in his new NIC cage, he has not been trying to rattle the cage like he did to his ole bars. 

Well, tonight I can't even unpack without him running back and forth, rattling the bars, and jumping up on his hind legs. I give him all the nose rubs he deserved and a few big hugs. I let him run around on my bed after that. I swear this bunny loves my bed as much as life itself. Lol, I lie down with him and watch him happily jump around. Chinning my pants and liking my pillow as he goes. 

Bunnies are magical little things. Sometimes more preferable than other human company within itself.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 18, 2014)

Chillin' out and eating some nom noms! I just had to take a picture of him eating the apple sauce even if it doesn't do his excitement much justice. He loves that stuff so much and will stand on his hind legs and do anything to get as much as possible, continuously licking the top even when no more is left. 

Yay!! Going away on vacation (with Silv of course!) on Friday! It will be a bit of a drive, but I can occupy myself . I think that I will be able to fit Silver's carrier on the floor of the front passenger seat with me. I really hope so. I think that it will be a whole lot less stressful and enjoyable for the both of us, lol. I will for sure post pictures of his set up once I get to the house. Hoping everything goes well and he adjusts quickly!

On a non-Silver related I pic, since I don't talk about myself too often, I am happy to say that I have finally ordered a new bathing suit for the summer! :yay: I had gotten a new one back in March, but good thing I only paid $12 for it cause it sucked. Lol, I'm really not picky but if the thing can't stay on even with endless adjustment and tailoring, then I just can't wear it comfortably. The new one I ordered was a bit more expensive (but still real cheap, I'm about broke at the moment!) but I am just in LOVE with it and can't wait till it arrives in the mail!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2014)

Have fun on your holiday and best of luck on your travels with Silver  He's such a cutie!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 19, 2014)

I will thanks! Random picture time


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 19, 2014)

Settling down for a power nap! Oh I also wanted to say that my painting is coming along well and will be finished shortly. Just working on a few other projects right now but it looks pretty close to being finished.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello all! Silver and I are back from a successful vacation! He did very good on the car ride there. He was a little bit hot at the start though and since the walls of his carrier were cool, this happened. I can't even explain how much I just love this picture. 


After that we turned the AC on though because it was loud having all the windows open on the highway, even though Silv seemed oblivious to it all. When we got to our destination, I set up his area. It wasn't very large and didn't get too much time out, but he seemed happy and transitioned well.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 26, 2014)

We loves da photos! I is so glad you had a greats holiday! Da only trips I has been on are to da vet cause I chews at my stitches 
~Shida


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 26, 2014)

On the way back he was good also. It was rainy for a part of the trip back home so we kept the air on. I caught up on some shows and Silv asked for a few pets and ate some hay. The drive home was SUPER short compared to the drive there. We were stuck in traffic galore and it ended up being 5+ hours. But it was under three on the way back. Crazy how time can vary do much all because of a few slow cars. 

I have more pics. 


I thought his fur just looked so pretty against the fabric. 




I took a few pictures of random little things while we were at this park. Inspiration for future paintings.


----------



## pani (Jun 26, 2014)

Awww, Silver is so cute. Such a little bundle of personality, it really shines through in his pictures.  That shot of him in the car, lying up against the side of his carrier, is particularly good!


----------



## JBun (Jun 26, 2014)

Glad you and Silver had a nice vacation and that he did fine with the traveling. You're quite lucky, some rabbits get really freaked out being in the car, but it looks like you have a very adaptable little guy. Makes traveling and going on vacation much easier when you have a bun that travels well. He sounds and looks like a real sweetheart 

I thought I would mention one thing I noticed about the picture of Silver in his carrier, is that he looks like he was quite hot. The nostrils flaring, head tipped back, and mouth open can all be signs that a rabbit is very heat stressed. Rabbits can suffer from heat stress very easily, not only from the hot weather but also the stress of the journey can also make them have a warmer body temp, so it's very important to take some steps to help them stay cool, as heat stress is very dangerous for them. So a few tips when traveling in hot weather: you want to have the ac going and car cooled down before you put a rabbit in the car, then you want to make sure there is good air flow so that the ac is getting to the bun in the carrier alright. Another thing that would also be very helpful in keeping a bun cool in it's carrier would be providing a frozen water bottle in there, that the bun could lay against if it is getting hot. If you want to check out this link , it has some good info about the symptoms of heat stress and also some ways to help keep our rabbits cool in this warm weather.
http://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-health/recognizing-heat-stroke-in-your-pet-rabbit/


----------



## Azerane (Jun 26, 2014)

So glad you guys had a good holiday and the travelling went well.


----------



## Staci (Jun 27, 2014)

Silver is adorable, glad you both had a nice vacation. Please be careful when he is on the bed. It is a way down if he jump down and might injury himself.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 27, 2014)

pani said:


> Awww, Silver is so cute. Such a little bundle of personality, it really shines through in his pictures.  That shot of him in the car, lying up against the side of his carrier, is particularly good!



Thank you so much! He really is just a pure ball of personality. A fuzzy, cute one! 



JBun said:


> Glad you and Silver had a nice vacation and that he did fine with the traveling. You're quite lucky, some rabbits get really freaked out being in the car, but it looks like you have a very adaptable little guy. Makes traveling and going on vacation much easier when you have a bun that travels well. He sounds and looks like a real sweetheart
> 
> I thought I would mention one thing I noticed about the picture of Silver in his carrier, is that he looks like he was quite hot. The nostrils flaring, head tipped back, and mouth open can all be signs that a rabbit is very heat stressed. Rabbits can suffer from heat stress very easily, not only from the hot weather but also the stress of the journey can also make them have a warmer body temp, so it's very important to take some steps to help them stay cool, as heat stress is very dangerous for them. So a few tips when traveling in hot weather: you want to have the ac going and car cooled down before you put a rabbit in the car, then you want to make sure there is good air flow so that the ac is getting to the bun in the carrier alright. Another thing that would also be very helpful in keeping a bun cool in it's carrier would be providing a frozen water bottle in there, that the bun could lay against if it is getting hot. If you want to check out this link , it has some good info about the symptoms of heat stress and also some ways to help keep our rabbits cool in this warm weather.
> http://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-health/recognizing-heat-stroke-in-your-pet-rabbit/


Thank you so much for this information! Yeah I was really happy that he seemed fine and stress free in the car. We had put the AC on not long into the trip because it was just loud and windy with the windows down. I had totally forgotten to back him a frozen bottle, but did get his ears damp with some cool water. 

Thank you for the link also, lots of helpful info for future reference! :headsmack: 



[sQUOTE=Azerane;1041377]So glad you guys had a good holiday and the travelling went well. [/QUOTE]

Yes we did! Thank you!



Staci said:


> Silver is adorable, glad you both had a nice vacation. Please be careful when he is on the bed. It is a way down if he jump down and might injury himself.  Have a good weekend.



Thank you! I always make sure to watch him when he's on my bed for this reason. You have a good weekend too! Happy Friday 


Silvers doing well today. He got lots of time to run around do he was extra happy about that. Not much else to say though. I'm almost out of litter so I need to get some more really soon. But other than that, everythings well.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm now completely out of litter. When I cleaned out his cage yesterday I used a mix of the remaining liter (hardly anything), some of his old litter, and some shredded paper with lots of hay. Whatever though, he seems to like it just fine so that's all that matters. 

He is doing good today. He was being VERY aggressive in Saturday. Lunging, biting, growling, grunting whenever I did something he did not 'approve' of. Lol, like they say, I don't own this bun, he owns me. 

The second I have enough to get him neutered, I'm taking to the vet. It's so freakin' expensive at our rabbit savvy vet. It's about $350 for the neuter and meds, and then they say that blood work will also NEED to be done before for an extra $60. I really hope that neutering would still fix his aggression even if I can't do it until a year old or so. :sigh: 







His head just looked do adorably larger than his body in the second pic!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 2, 2014)

Silv bun is doing swell today. He got time to jump around my bed while I relaxed up there with him. He spent his time bunching up my blankets and doing little binkies while stopin by me for a few nose rubs. I will never understand this bunny's odd obsession with my bed except for knowing that he is in love with it. 

Hmmmm. I an in a bit of thought lately thinking about how I want to go about a certain task. I hand-sewed 23 fuzzy and silky baby blankets but I need to figure out how to sell them. I make earrings also. I am contemplating whether to just start a website of my own, or to go eBay. My only worry is that people may order then online, receive them, hate them, and ask for a refund. I just am not sure if they are good enough. 

Thinking, thinking, thinking, thinking. &#128556;


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 3, 2014)

Try Etsy for the blankets. Etsy is where people go to buy/sell handmade crafts, clothes and stuff. It's more popular among your target demographic than ebay, and you don't have to go through the expense and obscurity of setting up a website. As long as you put up clear pictures and accurate descriptions, I'm sure people will love them!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh yes! I totally forgot that I could use Etsy. I will probably do this! I just need to sell them because I spent a lot on the fabric last year and could use the extra money right now. Thank you very much!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 7, 2014)

Happy late 4th of July! Hoping everybody had a nice time (even if you're not in the US!). My family and I watched some fireworks and set off a few of our own. 

On other topics, I found out that I am going on a big vacation at the end of the summer. Yay  the only problem is I will be missing Silv's first birthday. :cry4: But I'm still making the best of it. I will celebrate with him on July 29th, the day before we leave. I will give him his presents and I plan to make him some cupcakes. I found the recipe on here and decided to try it out. I can always freeze a cupcake so my mom can give him one on his special day and I can see him over Skype. 

There's always gotcha day too, so, it's not too bad. I'll still miss him tons though, it'll be my first time away from him for more than a couple days. I have to set up some instructions for my mom. I'm sure that everything will work out just fine. 

Gosh why do I love that bunny so much!!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pani (Jul 7, 2014)

I know how you feel, leaving your bun while you go away! When I left for a family visit for Christmas I was only gone for 3-4 days, but I freaked out the entire time. Of course, Felix was fine under the keen eye of my housemates, but still.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 8, 2014)

pani said:


> I know how you feel, leaving your bun while you go away! When I left for a family visit for Christmas I was only gone for 3-4 days, but I freaked out the entire time. Of course, Felix was fine under the keen eye of my housemates, but still.




Ugh yeah. I really don't know how I'm going to do it. I typed up some instructions for my mom who will be taking care of him while I'm gone. It turned out to be 3 pages long. I have a bit of a problem trusting people with Silv though since he means so much to me. I just worry that something could happen and I'd never see him again. &#128560;

He seemed happy to see me again tonight though. When I leave him on vacation, I think I'm going to give him my favorite PJ top that I wear ALL the time at night. It probably smells like me more than anything else I own. I just hope he doesn't think that I left him for good. My poor bun


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 12, 2014)

I created a recipe for Silv's birthday cake! Just wanted to put in up here so others could enjoy it as well! I'm not sure of measurements yet though. I guess you could create those yourself depending. On the size you want! 





Birthday Cake for Silver!

Preheat oven to 350 degrees 

Apple
Banana
Rolled oats
Pellets
Honey
Carrot

1. Boil apple and carrots until soft and mashable

2. Crush or grind pellets into a fine 'bunny flour' or dust

3. Mash banana up until creamy

4. Put apple, carrots, banana and honey in bowl

5. Mash all together until creamy

6. Add in rolled oats and pellets flour

7. Spread out dough and cut into different shapes or put in cupcake liners for cupcake shapes

8. Bake in oven for about 30 minutes or until they look done and are desired texture

Frosting!

Raspberries 
Natural apple sauce
Banana
Bunny safe coloring (optional!)

1. Mash up raspberries

2. Mash up banana

3. Mix apple sauce, raspberry purée, and banana together until smooth and even. 
Add more raspberries for a darker red color

4. Spread or use a pastry bad to frost the cupcakes

5. Feed to your lucky bun and watch them enjoy!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello again everybunny and their owners. Everything has been going OK in Silv and I's life. Yesterday my little brother wanted to go to the bad pet store that I rescued Silver from. I hate going there and seeing all those poor doomed bunnies, but inside of me, I had a slight urge to check in on them. 

Sure enough, I walked out of there mad. About 9 baby bunnies were in a cage not much larger (if even any larger) than Silv's. They were being fed a fiesta mix of some sort and all had mushy poops and were dirty because of it. There were two, a mini Rex and a lop, who just lured down the whole time next to each other and wouldn't get up or leave each other whatever you did. 

They were sick I'm sure. 

There was a small REW dwarf too, who was so small, light, and was terrified of your hand when put in. Poor babies. No bunny deserves to be treated like that. 

Well on less depressing, actually happy news, I will now be able to neuter Silver for $75! $75! Any cheaper and I think I would literally explode of happiness. I found this site on the Chicago House Rabbit Society and I looked them up. 

They sound SO rabbit savvy and are only a few minute drive from where I live!

I'm so happy about it!


----------



## pani (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad to hear Silv can be neutered for such a good price! 

That picture of him is just the cutest.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks! Silv is in the sweetest mood right now. I swear I just got like a hundred kisses


----------



## Azerane (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm so glad that you've found a reliable, affordable place to get him neutered that is nearby. I love that photo of him too, such a poser


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 17, 2014)

On yes I am so happy about it too. He seriously is a poser! Sometimes he is very interested in my phone and will pose, other times he will act like he is ignoring but is still posing! Since there specialist only does On yes I am so happy about it too. Since there specialist only does neuters once a month, he will probably be fixed in September and maybe I'll just take a day off of school to watch him. 

I left him yesterday to go with my family to Michigan. We are having fun up here. My friend texted me this morning to let me know that he was fine and she fed him, gave him fresh water, and is going to play with him a bit. I'm relieved that he is happy and eating. I left him a pair of my favorite yet old and too small pairs of pajama pants so that he has something that smells like me. 

I took this picture of him sleeping the other day.


----------



## pani (Jul 17, 2014)

Such a cute pic of him all conked out!  Felix doesn't tend to sleep flopped over too often so I don't often get to see relaxed nethies.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 17, 2014)

I love silver, so cute and personable


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 19, 2014)

pani said:


> Such a cute pic of him all conked out!  Felix doesn't tend to sleep flopped over too often so I don't often get to see relaxed nethies.




Hehe yeah he just started doing this. He will not sleep unless he is in my room with just me there. He doesn't trust certain people (my brother) very much and he is right not to. But yeah I just love it when he falls asleep, even if just for a few minutes. 



mmfh said:


> I love silver, so cute and personable




Thanks! I love him too. His personality really shows through in pictures. Feisty, sweet to some, curious, happy. 

I was jut looking across some pictures of him on my phone. I miss him. But well be coming back home tonight so at least I'll see him soon.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 20, 2014)

Woohoo! 100 posts! Silv has really come so far since I started this blog.  On other notes,




Nom nom! looks like I'll have to get him more pellets today. In the mean time he'll get some greens.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 22, 2014)

Got Silv some more pellets a few days ago. He appreciated it.  

Today I was getting TONS of bunny kisses! I would simply get down on the ground, kiss his little face, nose, and cheeks, and receive many kisses in return. 

I know that I have mentioned this before, but I just have to mention it again. I simply love the way that Silver smells! He smells like a sweet, fresh, and clean mix of hay, something I am unsure of, and clean laundry. I just adore this smell and can't help putting my nose into his soft, clean fur and sniffing him (lol, that sounds really creepy) when I give him kisses.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

It isn't creepy. Trix smells like MY bunny, period. I am certain I smell like HER boy. It's a love affair that has gone on since late July in 2003. Trix rode home on my chest. Me and a Hooters waitress checked on her every FIVE minutes the first day she was granted to me!!! We have been buddies for a LONG time. 

I get where you come from, 'cos I feel the same way about my Trix.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 25, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> It isn't creepy. Trix smells like MY bunny, period. I am certain I smell like HER boy. It's a love affair that has gone on since late July in 2003. Trix rode home on my chest. Me and a Hooters waitress checked on her every FIVE minutes the first day she was granted to me!!! We have been buddies for a LONG time.
> 
> I get where you come from, 'cos I feel the same way about my Trix.




Yay! It's good to know that others feel the same. Yeah every time I get close to Silv and I am wearing my glasses, he HAS to chin them at least twice. 

I was just reading a bit more on the vet that will be nueteing Silver. She sounds kind of amazing. Like, how do you get any better?!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 25, 2014)

No, you can't get much better than those qualifications. Wow.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah I know! I expected her to be good, but seriously?! I'm probably going to book his appointment for September today. I don't know how busy they get and I wouldn't want them to run about of space. 

They say that they keep the bunnies in a totally different, quiet building, away from the cats and dogs. I can't wait. Silv was very territorial and aggressive at times yesterday. He thinks that he can still fit behind his cage like when he was a baby, but it's only about 2 inches behind there. He seemed to be getting upset when he couldn't fit, growling at anything near him. 

On better news, he didn't bite either of my friends that were over the past two days. I got a few cute pictures of when we took him outside. 







Letting my friend (the one that looked after him!) give him a few hugs


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a cute little face!!!! 

Once you get him fixed, things will be LOTS easier.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! Yes I know that they will and I'm ready to start counting down the days. I'm hoping that maybe they'll even have an extra one going on in August (they did for July) so it can be done sooner. 

Yesterday I was taking him upstairs and carrying his veggies for the night up with me. He was sitting in my arms eating his veggies all peacefully as I climbed the stairs. Well, when I got into my room, he thought he could make it to my bed which was WAY too far. So he jumps out of my arms, onto the wood floors acting me to death, and in the process completely managed to scratch my face with his back feet. 

I have two long scratch down my my chin and my lips now which is really annoying. Urgh, I can't stay mad at him though!!! He seriously is sooo lucky to be cute.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 29, 2014)

Silver has been having a very happy birthday today! I mean, what's better than eating bunny cupcakes, lounging around, getting as many pets as he could ever dream of, and even receiving new toys?!? I don't know what is!

He is absolutely in love with his new jingly willow/java/bunny safe something balls. They are small little toys with a larger sized jingle ball in each one, so he wouldn't be able to swallow and choke on it. I watched him for a while just pushing and chasing the little blue colored ball all around his cage for awhile. Like a little kitten, he kept getting so excited and cute very time he heard the jingle ball. 

In my favor, today I officially booked his neuter! Yay! I will be dropping him off in the morning and picking him up that evening on September 15th.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 29, 2014)

Pictures! The best part of course!


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 2, 2014)

I did Skpe with Silver yesterday! He ran up to the camera and apparently tried to kiss it. My sweet little bun baby. I'm really starting to miss him. His soft little ears and nose; and that smell. His beautifully perfect smell of fresh hay, grass, dryer sheets, and flowers. I love it. 

But my mom seems to be taking good care of him. Cleaning his cage every other day like I do and of course giving him pellets, veggies, and letting him out. He was active and running around like his usual spunky little self while I was chatting with him. 

He has his new toys to play with as well so I'm actually not worried about him. Just miss him.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay! In Hawaii! Just in time for the hurricane/storm . I really miss Silv. But I'll see him soon enough. I actually met someone else (close family friend) who has a bun! 

It was so fun to finally get to talk to someone else about bunny stuff! 

Silv is doing great at home still. Getting lots if hours out of his cage each day, all his necessary care, and a few pinches of love.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 8, 2014)

Silver's looking good! Hope you're having fun on your trip.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 9, 2014)

Aww, what a cutie! Enjoy the rest of your holiday, I'm sure Silver will be very happy to see you again 

I miss Bandit a lot whenever I go away too.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Aug 10, 2014)

He is SO adorable&cute my mini lop is the same gray!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! Like always Silv enjoy the compliments and statements very much! I have a few pictures of him. Not much to update on though. Basically all that happened was:

He's molting, like REALL molting 
He seemed/seems happy that I am home
He's all fine and healthy
He almost fell off of my bed, but thank goodness I caught him
He had some odd little white thing on his right eye, but it went away a hour later so I didn't think much of it
He ate some new Strawberry-banana apple sauce, which he LOVED
He is right now happily sitting munching on his dinner


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 16, 2014)

(Picture caption, my phone messed up ) 
"Angry bunny" sitting up on the chair against the wall while I have him many kisses. You can see the white on his eye a bit there.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 21, 2014)

I swear this bunny may love his pellets more than me. Switching from Kaytee to Oxbow was probably like the best decision I have ever made for him! He has gotten into a thing where when I am pouring the food into his bowl from the measuring cup, he will race to the measuring cup and try to completely stick his face in. Crazy bunny. I don't think he realizes how big he really is. 

His moulding seems to have slowed down a bit. Maybe he came to his common sense and remembered that it's going to start to get cold soon enough. But he was shedding like mad (and grooming himself just the same) on Tuesday. So I tried the pumpkin purée again. He actually took quite well to it this time. He started by licking it right off the spoon, and then eating the pellets that I had covered in it. It seems to have helped once agin, pumpkin to the rescue!


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 26, 2014)

Fiesta Bunneh!!! Hehehe




"No. No mom, just no. Get it off me now." 

Sorry the picture is crap! I couldn't eg the best shots before it fell off.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 26, 2014)

Silver is so cute!


----------



## Azerane (Aug 26, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> He has gotten into a thing where when I am pouring the food into his bowl from the measuring cup, he will race to the measuring cup and try to completely stick his face in. Crazy bunny. I don't think he realizes how big he really is.



This has been Bandit with pellets from day one  He just can't stick his little squishy face in the bowl fast enough to gorge himself. I know he's not starving, he just loves his pellets.


----------



## LilSpud (Aug 26, 2014)

Silver is adorable! I love the blue colour of his coat.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 26, 2014)

Azerane said:


> This has been Bandit with pellets from day one  He just can't stick his little squishy face in the bowl fast enough to gorge himself. I know he's not starving, he just loves his pellets.




He just did it a moment ago! 

I received a call from Silv's neuter clinic saying that they are rescheduling to the 22nd of August. Whatever though. I don't mind that much since it could always be worse. Just one more week than previously. I can't wait.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cute haha )


----------



## pani (Aug 31, 2014)

Felix and Clementine shove their faces into the measuring scoop for pellets, too. Also once I go to pick up the pellet bowl, they both shove their faces in there even if I haven't put food in there yet.

:laugh:


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks! Yes he is still shoving his face into the measuring cup. It doesn't even matter who is feeding him! He acts just as crazy. My friend was over and we experimented with this. Nope. Silver acts completely normal. 

Yay only 21 days till his snipping! He still seems to have no idea what the works means despite his level of intelligence. He is seriously so smart. I had no idea that bunnies were this smart until I got him. 

He knows the word "applesauce" and will run towards me if I say it. If he see the applesauce, the same think will happen. He won't leave me alone till he gets some! I'm still working on him learning his name though. I think he knows it, but is too lazy to run towards me unless I have something he wants, lol. 

A few pics


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally got a shot!!!


----------



## Channahs (Sep 4, 2014)

Bunny tongue! I love him with his buggy little eyes and pretty blue schmuzzlepoof. He looks to be a very happy boy.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 4, 2014)

Bunny tongue is the cutest! So adorable!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bunny tongue shots are the best!!!!


----------



## pani (Sep 6, 2014)

Bunny tongue is my favourite!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 8, 2014)

Hehe thanks! I just love his little tongue too. Especially when he gives me kisses, lol. 

But oh no, he was being the opposite of nice this morning. I was going to give him his food and of course, he was excited as usual. But when I go to put his food down, he lets out a HUGE growl, lunges toward me and I can actually feel the shape if his little teeth about to sink into my hand as I pull it away. 

But he wasn't done yet! As I am quickly getting my arm out of the vicinity of his cage, he runs after it the whole way growling and grunting up a storm as he went. "No!" I tell him. A few grunts are received. :glares: 

Can't wait till the neuter. This aggression HAS to stop. Its a bit aggravating, him almost getting a pice out of my hand all the time. Ad then I do nothing better by getting sucked in by his cuteness and giving him way too many kisses.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 9, 2014)

Make stage for Silver! The greatest model bunny to have ever lived! 




Hehehe sorry about the lighting! Just felt that I had to do a bit of a photo shoot and get some pictures up here again!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, naughty Silver! He does make a great model in any lighting though. Stand back, Vogue!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 10, 2014)

He is so photogenic  Love that first image


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks all! I know I just live taking pictures if him. It's the worst though when he will do something really cute in front of me, but when I bring my camera near, he jumps right back to normal! Geez Silv, stop being so camera shy you don't have to worry about looking good! 

He doing good of course like always. He just still needs to lead that I'm not going to take his food. I love that bunnies don't talk back. So drama free, unlike some other things in life right now

I clipped his nails today for the first time since before I went to California. He didn't enjoy it of course, but he got a little but of dried cherry and was fine. 

Pictures!!!






"Do I smell applesauce?!?"


"Just give it to me already before I get it myself!!!"

Hehe sorry Silver no applesauce for you tonight!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 11, 2014)

Silver is such a cutie!!!!! Love his little mug!!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been really busy in my own life lately, and not really anything has been hiking on with Silv. In and out of his usual mood swings. Today he is being territorial, growling, grunting like crazy, and the best part is  

He's get neutered today!!!!! In going to be dropping him off soon around 8:00 and picking him up once I get out of school. I am quite nervous, buy also equally excited for all of this to go away soon enough. I just want my sweet little Silver back!!!!

Well I will let you know later how everything went. Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 22, 2014)

Silver is out of surgery and in the car driving back home with me! Everything went really well. I would 100% recommend the Fox Valley Animal Welfare League if you are near North Aurora in Illinois. It was a bit of a drive for me, but well worth it. 

They gave him pain meds and everything. The people there were soooo nice and everything. And you can't beat the records they have.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 22, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> View attachment 12494



I remember that dopey look.

Get better, Silv!!!!!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 22, 2014)

Awww Silver looks all zoned-out and tired. Feel better soon little bunners. :bestwishes:


----------



## pani (Sep 23, 2014)

Poor Silver looks pooped! I'm sure he'll perk up soon though. Felix was back to his old self in just a few days after his neutering. 



BunnySilver said:


> Silver is out of surgery and in the car driving back home with me! Everything went really well. I would 100% recommend the Fox Valley Animal Welfare League if you are near North Aurora in Illinois. It was a bit of a drive for me, but well worth it.
> 
> They gave him pain meds and everything. The people there were soooo nice and everything. And you can't beat the records they have.


You should post in the IL Rabbit Savvy Vets thread!


----------



## cookiebunny (Sep 23, 2014)

Please reply to my DM please


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 23, 2014)

I just have to say, Silver is soooooo adorableeee. I want to kiss his little nose, hehe. 
I'm glad his neuter went well. The vet you went to sounds amazing.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks you everybody! Yes I posted it in the Illinois Rabbit Savvy Vets. I would like to inform everyone that Silv is back to his normal self! I have him his last dose of pain meds today and got quite a few usual grunts and growls as he ran to shove his face in the food scoop. 

Ahhhh never felt better to have him growl at me!


----------



## pani (Sep 25, 2014)

Woohoo! I'm glad to hear he's recovering smoothly. Silver sure is a little trooper.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like my cute little Netherland mox. Color wise.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 29, 2014)

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> Looks like my cute little Netherland mox. Color wise.




You'll have to post a pic sometime!!

Hehehehe Silv got a bit of oaybak for being mean today. I was putting his food into his cage, him going crazy yet chasing my hand everywhere grunting, growling, and lunging. He jumped on top if his little cardboard box, and as I put the food down and he lunes for me hand, he got cold feet. Literally!! He landed right in his water bowl quickly jumping out though. 

Other than that, he doing fine. It seems he may be very territorial right now, but I'm guessing that will calm down in a few weeks. I think his litter skills are getting better already. I only found 2 little poos outside of the box yesterday!


----------



## pani (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha Felix was once running crazy around my feet when I was carrying his water dish back, bumped me and the water went all over him! I freaked out trying to towel him off but he was fine. 

What a good little guy! Felix and Clem are still mad poopers out of their box, but there's still TONS in there, so I can't be that mad.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 1, 2014)

It's so good to hear that Silver has recovered well, I'm hoping that his hormones will die down for you soon so that you don't have to put up with him being grumpy!

It amazes me that ever since I moved house and gave Bandit his new set up, I almost never find a poop outside the box (one every couple of days), and never outside the cage. He's a champ.


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Hahaha yeah he still is a good bit grumpy, mostly just when giving him his much loved food. But I can relate to that a little I guess, lol. 

I took a few pics while doing some homework.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Love that face and his poses. He is one confident bunny.


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol he sure is. He isn't afraid of anything either! My brother was coming home and was opening the door to the garage so Silver ran over to the side of my bed and did his guard-bunny. Pushing forward on all four legs, getting in front of me to protects me. Hehehe growling up a storm. 

Other wise, he's doing well. I finally let him out of his cage and down stairs since the neuter. He was just running around for a few min each day in my room. Sadly, he was only out for around an hour before I had to go places.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 8, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> Lol he sure is. He isn't afraid of anything either! My brother was coming home and was opening the door to the garage so Silver ran over to the side of my bed and did his guard-bunny. Pushing forward on all four legs, getting in front of me to protects me. Hehehe growling up a storm.
> 
> Other wise, he's doing well. I finally let him out of his cage and down stairs since the neuter. He was just running around for a few min each day in my room. Sadly, he was only out for around an hour before I had to go places.



Does Silver play kill the doo rag? I think he would LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that game.


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 12, 2014)

Hahaha! I think we actually have played a version of some sort! Sometimes I will taunt him with a small towel and he will violently try to attack it. Yesterday I did the same with a thick string. We played a quick few games of tug of war before he got tired out.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 13, 2014)

He looks like a doo rag killer!!!!! 

Trix has the biggest smile on her little face after playing kill the doo rag!!!! It's funniest when she grabs it, smooths it, snuggles it, then starts boxing it again. I flip up the doo rage after she gets on top of it. She "lets" me get it away from her just so she can attack it.

What a little face he has!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 16, 2014)

He hasn't changed, he is still adorable. I love seeing them get mad at something and throw it about, they are so concentrating on what they're doing, I love the look on their face.


----------



## madisonl702 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cutest bunny ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Silver welcomed me home from the weekend with a great bundle of growls and a hard chomp on the middle of my thumb as I was giving him a sprinkle of extra pellets. I swear I think the only thing that keeps this bunny from feasting on my carcass at times is the fact that he can't get into the pellet container without my help. *glares to right* 

Urgh I really hope he will start to calm down a bit soon. I try everything. Pushing down his head, trying not to invade his space. But when Silv has his moments, it seems like nothing can stop him. Well, he's cute.


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 23, 2014)

"Hello. Give me food."


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a doo rag killer.


----------



## pani (Oct 23, 2014)

Love those big brown eyes!! Silver is such a stunning little guy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 23, 2014)

Ooooo adorable


----------



## BunnySilver (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello again everyone! I know there has been a bit of a carrot sized gap between my last entry and now. I've just been sooooo busy with school and my personal life lately. Silv is doing good as usual, great even!

Yesterday as I was watching tv on my bed, he jumped up and I reached over to start petting him, eventually looking over to see him flopped down by me. He lied like that for two whole hours last night as I rubbed his little wiggly nose. I was so happy to see him voluntarily lying by me. For two hours!!! 

Other than that, not much else had happened. I have plans to build a base of plywood and maybe tile for the bottom of his cage instead of the towel he has now. It would be so much less maintenance and would look better. 





View attachment 13146


----------



## BunnySilver (Nov 18, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416348516.107371.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416348547.094320.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416348573.661280.jpg

Somebunny was very interested in licking his cage bars this weekend. Not biting, purely licking.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm in love with Silver, too!!!!


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 19, 2014)

Adorable ~ 
I love little bunny tongues. &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;


----------



## BunnySilver (Dec 23, 2014)

It's time to finally stop procrastinating and update this thing already! Not much has been happening lately. I've been quite busy and not too much had changed with Silv. He has started molting again or something because his cage and my room have turned into fur city once again. 

Today I went out to Petsmart to pick up some Christmas gifts for him though! I got him some freeze-dried Oxbow banana treats, a Timothy hay mat, and a new litter box since he has had his for quite a while now. Being off of school for the moment, I have been able to spend a good bit more time with my little Silv. He always appreciates the extra tending to and run time. 

Well, wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Silver and I!


----------



## BunnySilver (Dec 23, 2014)

And for the pictures of course!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419377652.225844.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419377677.291747.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419377693.267554.jpg


----------

